# How do YOU fill up your Power Equipment



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Over a year ago I was watching a YouTuber called Wranglerstar. The channel is a modern Homesteader type. One of his videos he showed a small but very competent Battery powered fuel pump for filling his power equipment.
Well I'm turning 65 this spring and I find my right shoulder aches a bit when I hold up my gas can filling lawn mowers, tillers snow blowers etc. So I checked a bunch of reviews and ordered this little pump powered by double A batteries. It pumps surprisingly fast and has a safety shut off when used as directed. I've been using it for over a year and It's pumped a lot of gas.
I recommended it to my brothers and brother In-laws. I have no affiliation with the link or any one involved with this product I just like it. I highly recommend to everyone!
Cheers
This is the Canadian link with Canadian prices. It will be cheaper in the US! Make sure you choose the UPGRADED VERSION THE BUTTONS ARE RAIN RESISTANT. See the pictures in this link referring to the button upgrade.
DISCLAIMER I PURCHASED THIS LAST JULY....................MY GOD I AM GETTING OLD LOL








TERAPUMP TRFA01 4 AA Battery Powered Fuel Transfer Pump : Amazon.ca: Automotive


TERAPUMP TRFA01 4 AA Battery Powered Fuel Transfer Pump : Amazon.ca: Automotive



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

These style pumps are quite popular judging by the talk here. I use one to fuel up from a 5 gallon can. Mine uses 2 d cells. I like the auto shut off feature.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have the TeraPump TRFA01 as well. Be sure to check/clean the battery contacts frequently. They tend to corrode. It is not a battery issue, since the batteries test fine but won't work until the contacts are cleaned.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been using mine for a couple years now, original D alkaline batteries still in it....... I should have done it many years ago.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I still fill up my OPE just like my dad did - pick up the gas jug and pour. So far so good.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I use to do it that way also now I just turn on the pump like the gas station .... Easy, peasy ... Perfect everytime, not a drop spilled, no more lifting.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

The same for me.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Bought the 5gal container 2021 to get non-eth fuel and found needed to pour it into 1.5 gal to fill equipment. Grade 3 separated shoulder plus age....this pump looks like a good solution. Does the cold bother/matter to the batteries?


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, always use 2 1/2 gal cans. Not very heavy to pic up. Now if there was a can with a good pour spout.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Plan - B said:


> I, always use 2 1/2 gal cans. Not very heavy to pic up. Now if there was a can with a good pour spout.










This is what I am giving a try along with the battery powered pump.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

harbor freight has one of those liquid pumps. I think I paid like 8 bucks for it and its great. I use it to empty out my motorcycle gas tank or fill/empty my snowblowers and everything else. It works really well and its dirt cheap.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 24, 2021)

I just lift my 5 gallon can. Weighs about the same as a 40 lb bag of pellets which I haul into the house daily. But I use the old style blitz cans with the simple yellow cap and no funky apparatus.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Hollowpoint said:


> Bought the 5gal container 2021 to get non-eth fuel and found needed to pour it into 1.5 gal to fill equipment. Grade 3 separated shoulder plus age....this pump looks like a good solution. Does the cold bother/matter to the batteries?


I keep mine in a heated garage. I would say YES the cold will effect Alkaline batteries. If you store your gas outside DEFINITELY use Lithium batterie, that is what I use for my trail camera. Lithium batteries are better for use in below freezing temps.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Hollowpoint said:


> Bought the 5gal container 2021 to get non-eth fuel and found needed to pour it into 1.5 gal to fill equipment. Grade 3 separated shoulder plus age....this pump looks like a good solution. Does the cold bother/matter to the batteries?


When I buy my high test for my equipment I fill 4 x 5 gallon jugs. Great idea transferring it to a smaller jug!
Ethanol fuel is the worst thing mandated by the world leaders. It has screwed up more small engines and cost more maintenance fees to everyone who owns power equipment. Not to mention it is 6% less efficient. I believe it cost the environment WAY MORE to produce and refine the corn to make the ethanol to ship all over. In 2019 I retired after 23 years at an oil refinery. I was on the project team who installed all the equipment to mix ethanol in the gas. Terrible day. Thank god in my province our high test fuel has ZERO ethanol. I only use ethanol gas as a last resort in my vehicles. I have never used ethanol gas in my equipment and hopefully never will have to.
Rant over lol, it’s going to be a GREAT DAY BLOWING SNOW I have some 4 foot high drifts with bare pavement on other spots!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" Does the cold bother/matter to the batteries? "

Not at all. I have alkaline and pumped gas in sub-freezing temps and summer heat with no problem.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> This is what I am giving a try along with the battery powered pump.


I initially was looking at metal 5-gallon cans, then I saw the type you are trying/using. Since Murphy's law follows me every day, it would be my luck to have a leak in the shed and I shied away from it (old school mindset). My inquiry as to batteries is my Dewalt Cordless drill would not charge on a 15-degree day. Had to take it inside. Keep my string trimmer battery inside over the winter.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

STEPNOUT said:


> When I buy my high test for my equipment I fill 4 x 5 gallon jugs. Great idea transferring it to a smaller jug!
> Ethanol fuel is the worst thing mandated by the world leaders. It has screwed up more small engines and cost more maintenance fees to everyone who owns power equipment. Not to mention it is 6% less efficient. I believe it cost the environment WAY MORE to produce and refine the corn to make the ethanol to ship all over. In 2019 I retired after 23 years at an oil refinery. I was on the project team who installed all the equipment to mix ethanol in the gas. Terrible day. Thank god in my province our high test fuel has ZERO ethanol. I only use ethanol gas as a last resort in my vehicles. I have never used ethanol gas in my equipment and hopefully never will have to.
> Rant over lol, it’s going to be a GREAT DAY BLOWING SNOW I have some 4 foot high drifts with bare pavement on other spots!


IMHO, the reason for ethanol gas ,is to make, the farm breau happy, and to apease the farmers. Every one knows it does more harm than it does good, but we still have it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It's simple ... politics and profit .... what else is new.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Interesting read: History of Ethanol Production and Policy — Energy


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Beanhead said:


> View attachment 188140
> This is what I am giving a try along with the battery powered pump.
> View attachment 188141


I have been using one like this from Harbor Freight for about three years now. To fill JD Lawn tractor and Toro snow blower. Very happy.

Only thing I wish was that it was actually part of the gas can. Just now looking into the more expensive units. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Beanhead said:


> View attachment 188140
> This is what I am giving a try along with the battery powered pump.
> View attachment 188141


I've been using one of those 2 gal Sure Cans for a couple years now and love it, no more tipping to fill my equipment and no leaks. I keep my E0 gas stash in 2 metal 5 gallon cans and fill that one as needed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have four 5-gallon gas cans, so I have to have the ability to place it in each can. Works perfect and pumps flawless, for under 10.00 ... win-win


----------



## SARG (Jan 9, 2022)

I've been using the cheap manual siphons for several years now. I buy them in bulk because they don't last forever.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Well, I've got the 2.5 Gals ''No Spill'' gas can and I absolutely love it. Since this is a small container, is it very easy to lift, aim the spout and push the button, done. For my use, very convenient, light enough, easy to maneuver, and no spills. Not the cheapest but totally worth it. I know, my needs for gas is somewhat limited because I only have 2 snowblowers to fill up that are gas powered during the winter and since I got the blowers, didn't get that much snow in winter (pretty sure if I get rid of the blowers, we'll get dumped with tons of snow like before my ownership, that's why I keep them 😁 ), in the summer I use a 2 stroke leaf blower filled with Trufuel and a Honda Versatool 35cc also filled with Trufuel because I don't use them every week and for the usage, the Trufuel gas cans do the job. As for the mower, it is a battery powered 20 in. Greenworks so no need for gas of course. Also, since gas begin to go bad in about 30 days of purchase, I don't need to store a big amount of gas.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

BullFrog said:


> I still fill up my OPE just like my dad did - pick up the gas jug and pour.


Yep, Same here with the 1, 2 and 5 gallon jugs. *However...*I did get talked into purchasing that Tera Pump with our last discussion out here (I dunno, roughly a month or so ago?).
I still pour the small 1 and 2 gallon jugs manually but that electric does indeed work pretty darn good on my 5 gallon models. I've also used it as a quick siphon on a blower tank before standing it up.
It is rather pricey here in Canada tho, I see the price on said model has climbed up some (5 or 7 $) since my purchase.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I bought one of the battery powered hand pumps a year ago after members on this forum recommended them, wish I had bought one years ago. 

I have two 5 gallon gas cans filled with non ethanol fuel and no more spills. I use the pump to fill the two 1 gallon? cans for 2 stroke mixed fuel, but just fill machines by hand with these small cans.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

tabora said:


> I have the TeraPump TRFA01 as well. ........


I too use this pump on a Blitz 5gal can that I leave in my garage during the winter for snowblower use and leave in my shed the rest of the year for lawnmower refueling. Not having to lift and pour from a 5 gallon container when filled helps reduce the back pain.
I refill the 5 gallon container using two 2.5 gallon smaller tanks that I take to the gas station to refill. 1 oz of Stabil 360 and 1 oz of Seafoam in each filled 2.5 gallon container when I return from the gas station immediately. I had a "gunked up" carb once after using the red Stabil so I have switched away to a different version to prevent another problem. Carbs run dry before the off season too. I am learning from reading all the posts in this forum. Thanks to the experts who post here!


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Looked at TeraPump direct mount and the 3 adapters they provide won't fit my No-Spill gas container so their Stick Pump model will do just fine.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I use the D battery pumps for Diesel and Kero. I’m always worried the battery switch does not have intrinsic protection for gasoline and could spark. I guess I’m wrong about that.

I do have a couple old Briggs and Stratton 2.5 gallon no spill cans that I think are discontinued. These are great fill the tank perfectly without spilling a drop. They are probably recalled by now I don’t see them available anywhere.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

STEPNOUT said:


> I keep mine in a heated garage. I would say YES the cold will effect Alkaline batteries. If you store your gas outside DEFINITELY use Lithium batterie, that is what I use for my trail camera. Lithium batteries are better for use in below freezing temps.


Yes, absolutely. Alkaline batteries use a water-based electrolyte &cold weather reduces the chemical reaction. Rechargeable batteries are also subject to wearing in cold temperatures. 

Agree with the recommendation of Lithium- batteries. Much better in cold temperatures. (Or take the batteries out and keep in house until needed).


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

enigma-2 said:


> Yes, absolutely. Alkaline batteries use a water-based electrolyte &cold weather reduces the chemical reaction. Rechargeable batteries are also subject to wearing in cold temperatures.
> 
> Agree with the recommendation of Lithium- batteries. Much better in cold temperatures. (Or take the batteries out and keep in house until needed).


You are correct and a smart Person.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tlc1976 said:


> I just lift my 5 gallon can.


Yeah, I did that for the last 40 years, filling 30-50 gallon built-in boat tanks 6 gallons at a time from Blitz tanks while balancing either on the dock or the swim platform while waves tossed the boat about. Graduated to a 28 gallon fuel caddy for that job as well as fueling the larger vehicles around the property, but the TeraPump is EVER SO MUCH better for small tank filling...


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

How long of battery life do you guys get from the AA Tera Pump? One of these would be great to help the father in law (and me) fill up the boat while it is on the lift. Its a bit awkward now to fill with one person having to hold a long funnel while a second person has to hold and support a couple of big gas cans before most rides. 

For my power equipment I use a couple of smaller cans. One for the blower and mower and another for the mixed fuel that the leaf blower/vacuum and the weed whipper. They're both 50:1 mix so the fuel gets used throughout the season.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going on 2 years of use, maybe more? can't remember when I bought it, lol ... tough getting old.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

meierjn said:


> How long of battery life do you guys get from the AA Tera Pump?


3 years now... Energizer Ultimate.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

That's pretty impressive battery life. I think I just found his birthday present for this year!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Here it's the Panasonic Evolta 'NEO'... dang they last a long time.

An alternative is to use modern rechargeables... very good indeed, better than the alkalines of just a few years ago. My charging system is sun-powered so despite the relatively high cost of the 'blanks' reloading is near free. Less waste too.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump (harborfreight.com)


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Saw the model mentioned above, never used one. Wondering if fluid transfer material will drain from pump end as it is lifted out of the container? Wooden shed floor here, I wouldn't want dripped on over time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

When mine is hung after use, there is a container the end goes in in case a drop does drip. Never an issue here.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

When I use mine I hold it over the opening for a minute. I then take it outside and leave it on top of my plastic garbage cans to dry and air out. I then hang it on a screw next to the garage door. No gas smell in the garage. I will have to figure out what to do with the batteries. Because when refilling the snowblower after the last storm it pumped very slow like batteries were dying.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My "D" Alkaline batteries are going over 2 years now with being used to fill all my equipment. When they ever run out, I will just replace them and continue using it.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Just took the two DuraCells out of my transfer pump and brought them in the house. I will put them back in an try filing something to see how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> Wondering if fluid transfer material will drain from pump end as it is lifted out of the container?


I'm still 'learning' the Terra pump but found it still held fuel in the line each time when removing. What I've been doing is removing it while still running (before the tank is full) and flipping the pumps end hose upward/upside down to finish up and fully drain the hose. I want the entire hose/pump fully drained before hanging it up, no issues yet.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’ve had a terra pump looking thing for years that has been very handy, replaced the batteries once for good measure.

The no-spill cans are my go fuel can. Nothing else flows fast enough and with the same level of control over both the can and the flow.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The no-spill cans are my go fuel can.


Like those as well have a 5 and 1.25, but the 5 is getting difficult. Most likely the Harbor Fright/Terra Pump will do.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> I've been using mine for a couple years now, original D alkaline batteries still in it....... I should have done it many years ago.


Thanks Oneacer. Definitely one of the coolest things Ive bought lately. Can't believe how good it works. Price is now 11.99 not on sale here.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm looking at these now, thanks to some disc compression issues when I lift the 5-gal can. Reviews on the Harbor Freight pump include complaints about the hose itself and durability. Meanwhile, the TerraPump with the actual fill nozzle looks pretty good but at 5x+ the cost of the Harbor Freight pump. If I have to drag the 5-gal can out to fill the machine outside, the issues with lifting the can to move are about the same as lifting it to fill the machine. Hmmm.

It would be ideal if the pump actually fit through and sealed in the tank nozzle where the "no-spill" spout lives now. Anybody figured out a way to make that work? Any thought/guidance?

I do have a couple smaller 2.5 gal cans that might get pressed into service if I can't get a no-stink solution using a pump.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol it's 12 bucks for a cordless pump that Onacer recommends and has successfully used for over 2 years. Have you seen his storage shed? Be nice if it came with a dude to check your oil and air your tires up but $12.00 prolly won't support it.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, for the life of me do not under stand, why people use 5 Gal. cans. There are heave and hard to handle. I, have been useing 2.5 Gal cans for a very long time with no trouble.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see, I fill 4 of my 5-gallon cans at once for 20 gallons, ...... or what, go out and buy six more 2.5-gallon cans to add to the 2 I already have to make up the difference with eight 2.5-gallon cans? I'll stick with filling my 5-gallon cans and pump the gas from the 5-gallon cans into my equipment as I have been doing with my battery-operated pump for years, no lifting and pouring. I do use the 2.5-gallon cans for my 2-cycle mixes.

I suppose most people use one 5-gallon as opposed to a 2.5 gallon can so they can probably save time running to the station for filling less often.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Plan - B said:


> I, for the life of me do not under stand, why people use 5 Gal. cans. There are heave and hard to handle. I, have been useing 2.5 Gal cans for a very long time with no trouble.


The crossbar for the chute support is in just the right spot to hold my 5-gal with the shut-off no-spill safety nozzle. I usually equalize pressure some by opening the valve for a second before I lift the can. That helps with the no-spill part since the can is no longer ballooned from sitting in the warm garage. I have a couple of the smaller cans, but for the snowblower anyway the 5-gal is actually a bit easier. The little cans help service the pressure washer, so I could use them for the snowblower if needed.

This snow season started early here, by three weeks to maybe a month. I still have lots of leaves on fruit trees, and the snow is stressing and breaking some upper branches. Next year will likely be even weirder. Like an aging flasher considering retirement..... I suspect I'll just stick it out for at least another year.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Plan - B said:


> I, for the life of me do not under stand, why people use 5 Gal. cans. There are heave and hard to handle. I, have been useing 2.5 Gal cans for a very long time with no trouble.


Just because you have difficulty with them doesn't mean others have the same problem. The closest gas station with zero ethanol fuel is 30 minutes away. I fill up my two 5 gallon cans to store the fuel, but fill my equipment from a 2.5 gallon can that I fill from the 5 gallon cans.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Let's see, I fill 4 of my 5-gallon cans at once for 20 gallons, ...... or what, go out and buy six more 2.5-gallon cans to add to the 2 I already have to make up the difference with eight 2.5-gallon cans? I'll stick with filling my 5-gallon cans and pump the gas from the 5-gallon cans into my equipment as I have been doing with my battery-operated pump for years, no lifting and pouring. I do use the 2.5-gallon cans for my 2-cycle mixes.
> 
> I suppose most people use one 5-gallon as opposed to a 2.5 gallon can so they can probably save time running to the station for filling less often.


Most people do not have a fleet. I, have a tractor and a snowblower at each house. I, do well with a 2.5 gal can.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> I've been using mine for a couple years now, original D alkaline batteries still in it....... I should have done it many years ago.


What was the selling price back when you bought it?
I see around 84 bucks today.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> I have four 5-gallon gas cans, so I have to have the ability to place it in each can. Works perfect and pumps flawless, for under 10.00 ... win-win


$10 bucks for it?


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> What was the selling price back when you bought it?
> I see around 84 bucks today.


This one I got a year ago. Works great. Still same D batteries.









Amazon.com: Jumbl Automatic Fuel Transfer Pump with Auto-Stop, 3x More Powerful D Battery Powered, Extra Long Hose Fits All Size Cans, Portable Liquid Pump Transfers Gasoline, Water & More at 2.3 Gal/Minute : Automotive


Buy Jumbl Automatic Fuel Transfer Pump with Auto-Stop, 3x More Powerful D Battery Powered, Extra Long Hose Fits All Size Cans, Portable Liquid Pump Transfers Gasoline, Water & More at 2.3 Gal/Minute: Hand Fuel Pumps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

12 bucks not on sale a couple days ago


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

snow blows said:


> 12 bucks not on sale a couple days ago


What was? Which pump?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Biged ...

LOL ... 10.00 ?? I never said what you posted I said ... 

edit

Ohhh, you mean the electric pump? .... yes, I had a coupon at the time amd it was under 10.00 ...


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> What was? Which pump?


The Harbor Freight version. I bought one a couple days ago. Super happy with it.


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 24, 2021)

Plan - B said:


> I, for the life of me do not under stand, why people use 5 Gal. cans. There are heave and hard to handle. I, have been useing 2.5 Gal cans for a very long time with no trouble.


I use the single 5 gallon can because that’s what I’ve had for a long time, and I don’t have a problem handling it. If the day comes that I can’t handle the 5 gallon can, then I’ll probably start using multiple smaller cans. In reality if I can’t handle the gas can, I’ll be calling for help with my other outside duties anyway.

Some years the 5 gallons gets me through the whole winter. I also have a lawn tractor with about a 4 gallon tank, and it takes just over a tank to do the entire lawn, which I do the big part once a month.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchased six of these upscale battery operated fuel pumps today. Under $20 at Ace Hardware and appear to be a nice step up from the Harbor Freight models. One is for my own use in film chemistry tanks and five are for gifts. These run on 3 AA batteries and have the auto-stop sensor to prevent overflows, too.













Turbo Pump Hand Operated Plastic 42.6 in. Fluid Transfer Pump - Ace Hardware


Turbo Pump is the automatic liquid transfer pump that makes transferring gas, water, and other liquids fast and easy. The powerful suction impeller pumps liquids at a speedy 2.5 gallons per minute and the convenient auto-stop sensor prevents spillovers. Cordless, lightweight and portable - use...




www.acehardware.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BullFrog said:


> I still fill up my OPE just like my dad did - pick up the gas jug and pour. So far so good.


Same here. 69, almost 70 but still git 'er done. Also, I don't have a huge number of machines.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> I purchased four of these upscale battery operated fuel pumps today. Under $20 at Ace Hardware and appear to be a nice step up from the Harbor Freight models. One is for my own use in film chemistry tanks and three are for gifts. These run on 3 AA batteries and have the auto-stop sensor to prevent overflows, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the same pump I have been using for the past couple of years, paid close to double that price. 
It has worked great with no issues.
I did buy another cheaper pump at Princess Auto this fall that was on sale for $7 or $8, just because it was such a deal. It takes D size batteries and I haven't used it yet, just keeping it as a back up or may give it to one of my elderly neighbours.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

A few days ago I went to use my Terapump. The batteries leaked and corroded the terminal. Crap, I scraped buffed them with steel wool and sprayed them with fluid Film. I didn’t think those batteries were that old.


----------

